# Robinhood



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am a big fan of the old tales of Robinhood. For years I've been trying to come up with a slingshot fit for my hero. I think I got it, except for the fact that it's made of a Poplar natural rather than a stout English Yew one.
They didn't have rubber in those days, of course, but I think Dragon sinews worked quite well










































Made for hammer grip...

















Black TheraBand does a good stand-in for the Dragon sinew.









I had a lot of fun shooting some heavy ammo with this armor-piercing weapon today.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have done a good job at simulating dragon bone, which is getting very hard to come by these days! And those bands you use do look a lot like dragon sinew, although I am sure the dragon sinew would perform better. Very nice indeed!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! Something Robin himself would have been proud to have used. Do you not have Yew over there? (just out of interest)


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking frame there DH, but King Richard will be demanding equal time once he sees it.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a nice, sturdy one!!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool DH, unique.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great looker there DH. Ole Robin would have been proud of that one. He could poach the kings squirrels well. Also whilst thrashing the rich lord with a stone to the noggin for his stash, could bounch pebbles from afar to Maid Marions window pane. Enough of this jabber, that is just a fine looking slingshot. Well done sir.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great looker there DH. Ole Robin would have been proud of that one. He could poach the kings squirrels well. Also whilst thrashing the rich lord with a stone to the noggin for his stash, could bounch pebbles from afar to Maid Marions window pane. Enough of this jabber, that is just a fine looking slingshot. Well done sir.


Thank you Sir Flipper!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Super looking. Much more than a poacher er hunter.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Great looker there DH. Ole Robin would have been proud of that one. He could poach the kings squirrels well. Also whilst thrashing the rich lord with a stone to the noggin for his stash, could bounch pebbles from afar to Maid Marions window pane. Enough of this jabber, that is just a fine looking slingshot. Well done sir.


Thank you Sir Flipper!








[/quote]

Well my lord, if it is thy wish...








Now seriously: give me a call, mate!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Thats a very pretty shooter.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely epic dh!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like it, i wish i made that one .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tis' of utmost awesomeness Great Dayhiker. Maid Marian's knees are quivering


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

I would vote slingshot of the year for it. I love it GREAT WORK.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Once again, thank you everybody for your kind comments.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Tis' of utmost awesomeness Great Dayhiker. Maid Marian's knees are quivering


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice one Dayhiker! I too am a bit of a Robin Hood addict, I am sure this Slingshot woulda made the ol' boy proud.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

His wish was fulfilled in a big, very nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate the comments.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Dayhiker,

Once again you proved that making and exceptional piece is more than cutting, rasping and sanding.. to be great, a slinghsot has to have a spirit, a mood, a unique meaning as this one obviously has...

Thanks for sharing this with us!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Forgive me, Bill. Somehow this escaped my view.
As a bamboo fanatic I give this two thumbs up.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

RH! I could see the good Fryer with that one! That is a great looking sling you made there! It even looks like it is wearing armor! I like it and the book in the photo was a nice touch! Well done.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome piece...


----------

